# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  گاهی وقتا واقعا نمیفهمم هدف بعضی از دوستان انجمنی چیه؟!

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
خوبی؟خسته نباشید 

اخیرا توی دو سال اخیر انجمن اینجور مد شده ک اکثریت به تاپیکای انگیزشی حمله میکنن و کلی حرفای بظاهر منطقی و ازین چرت و پرتا میگن ک آره ما خوبیم و واقع بین 
بعد باز یه نفر ک مثلا تاپیک میزنه ک آره بخون میشه و مثال میاره ک آره فلانی تونست و اینا.......همین گروهه به ظاهر روشنفکر و عقل کل میاد کلی اظهار نظر میکنه و نمیدونم واقعا قصدش چیه!

الان من میگم مثلا توی سه ماه رتبه ی لازم پزشکی پردیس آوردم ...یکی میاد پایه مو میپرسه بعد شروع میکنه ک آهان دیدی نه تو ک صفر نیستی بقیه صفرن و ال و بل......اصولا کسی ک درس یه پایه رو پاس کرده صفر مطلق براش معنی نداره 
صفر مطلق یعنی بچه ی دوم ابتدایی در زمینه ی کنکور 

نمیفهمم دردتون چیه؟!
میگین انگیزه میخواین بعد در مقابلاش جبهه دارین 
یجوری اونایی ک فاز مثبت دارنو مواخذه میکنین انگار معوذ بالله خدایی میکنین و همه چیرو از قبل میدونن
خواهر من برادر من اگ فکر میکنی نمیشه لازم نیس حتما نظرتو مث مسواک توی حلق این و اون کنی...اوکی تو نمیتونی و نیازی به بحث اضافه تریم نیس


واقعا دلم میخواد برگردم به زمان سال 94-95 ک چقد این انجمن محیط دوستانه و خوبی داشت

----------


## Neo.Healer

کلا چندوقته زیاد پست نمیذارم و خیلی تاپیکا شرکت نمیکنم به لطف این دوستان 
نمیدونم بهشون چی میرسه وقتی بقیه رو ناامید میکنن

----------


## Sadaf122

گل گفتي واقعا
طرف هنوز يه بارم كنكور نداده مياد يه صفحه تايپ ميكنه كه اره نميشه و فلان شما بشين از الان بخون برا ١٤٠٠ ! 
تا يه چيزي هم بهشون ميگي ده نفري ميپرن به ادم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mina_77

ول کن بابا 
ی جور توهش تو بعضی پستا هست که کم مونده بگه اونی که درس نخونده برا کنکور بیاد شخصا با قمه فرق سرشو بشکافم تا دیگه هم نتونه بخونه

----------


## Neo.Healer

با یه بیخیالش اینا نمیشه گذشت 
چون کسایی هستن ک واقعا به کمک نیاز دارن ....گروهی ک اگ از الان بخونن واقعا میتونن موفق شن (دقت بشه نگفتم زیر 100 کشوری میارن) اما این آدما انگار ک یه مرض ناعلاج داشته باشن زندگی طرف مقابلم بهم میریزن 
من موندم وقتی دنیا دو روزه چی به اینا میرسه ک از ناامید کردن لذت میبرن؟
استدلال خیلیاشونم اینک من واقعیتو گفتم تا ضربه نبینه بعدا...آخه تو چه میدونی واقعیت چیه مگ خدایی ک مطمئنی از طرز تفکرت؟!....اصلا بذار زمین بخوره نمیمیره ک بازم پا میشه ....تو داری قدرت جنگیدنم ازش میگیری
متاسفانه اوناییم ک تازه شروع کردن چون خودشون استرس دارن یه حرف بد اینا صدتا حرف خوبو براشون میشوره میبره و کلا ناامید میشن 
بخدا ناامید کردن گناهه

----------


## mina_77

> با یه بیخیالش اینا نمیشه گذشت چون کسایی هستن ک واقعا به کمک نیاز دارن ....گروهی ک اگ از الان بخونن واقعا میتونن موفق شن (دقت بشه نگفتم زیر 100 کشوری میارن) اما این آدما انگار ک یه مرض ناعلاج داشته باشن زندگی طرف مقابلم بهم میریزن من موندم وقتی دنیا دو روزه چی به اینا میرسه ک از ناامید کردن لذت میبرن؟استدلال خیلیاشونم اینک من واقعیتو گفتم تا ضربه نبینه بعدا...آخه تو چه میدونی واقعیت چیه مگ خدایی ک مطمئنی از طرز تفکرت؟!....اصلا بذار زمین بخوره نمیمیره ک بازم پا میشه ....تو داری قدرت جنگیدنم ازش میگیریمتاسفانه اوناییم ک تازه شروع کردن چون خودشون استرس دارن یه حرف بد اینا صدتا حرف خوبو براشون میشوره میبره و کلا ناامید میشن بخدا ناامید کردن گناهه


مسخرست که دلیلش این باشه ضربه نبینهضربه رو وقتی می بینه که با حرفای تو میشینه گریه میکنه و پشت سرش درد می گیره و چند روز درس نمیخونه و هی به رتبش اضافه میشه گیریم اصلا تو راست میگی و نشد حداقل گریشو بعد کنکور کنه طرف

----------


## MehranWilson

> کلا چندوقته زیاد پست نمیذارم و خیلی تاپیکا شرکت نمیکنم به لطف این دوستان 
> نمیدونم بهشون چی میرسه وقتی بقیه رو ناامید میکنن


 :Yahoo (4):  شما خون آلودت رو کثیف نکن

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


با یه بیخیالش اینا نمیشه گذشت 
چون کسایی هستن ک واقعا به کمک نیاز دارن ....گروهی ک اگ از الان بخونن واقعا میتونن موفق شن (دقت بشه نگفتم زیر 100 کشوری میارن) اما این آدما انگار ک یه مرض ناعلاج داشته باشن زندگی طرف مقابلم بهم میریزن 
من موندم وقتی دنیا دو روزه چی به اینا میرسه ک از ناامید کردن لذت میبرن؟
استدلال خیلیاشونم اینک من واقعیتو گفتم تا ضربه نبینه بعدا...آخه تو چه میدونی واقعیت چیه مگ خدایی ک مطمئنی از طرز تفکرت؟!....اصلا بذار زمین بخوره نمیمیره ک بازم پا میشه ....تو داری قدرت جنگیدنم ازش میگیری
متاسفانه اوناییم ک تازه شروع کردن چون خودشون استرس دارن یه حرف بد اینا صدتا حرف خوبو براشون میشوره میبره و کلا ناامید میشن 
بخدا ناامید کردن گناهه


تعداد این جانوران کم است می شود فاکتور گرفت ازشون//و اینو بگم کسی که بخواهد بخوند به حرف این و ان گوش نمی ده که چی میگن وایمان داره به هدفش وتوانایی خودش 
واینم جمله ای از امیر کبیر 
دوران افول و عقب ماندگی ملتها زمانی شروع شد که
; جای اندیشیدن را "تقلید" ,
جای تلاش و کوشش را "دعا" ,
جای فکر کردن به آرزوهای بزرگ را "قناعت"
و جای اراده برای رفتن و رسیدن را "قسمت" گرفت .....*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


 شما خون آلودت رو کثیف نکن


رئیس دسته خراب کار ها امد*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شما خون آلودت رو کثیف نکن


شما نگران من نباشید من فقط بخاطر بقیه میگم خودم مشکلی ندارم چون واقعیت زندگی خودمو پیدا کردم

----------


## mohadeseh-77

ب قول تو میخوان بگن ما خیلی واقع بینیم . تازه فک میکنن دارن در حق این افراد لطف میکنن که بهشون امید واهی نمیدن . در عین حال اگه فقط به ی نفر که واقعااا میخواد درس بخونه و کولاک کنی بگی میشه شاید با ی امید خوب شروع کنه و کاری کنه که سال بعد داستان یه عده بشه ک شروع کرد و ب این موفقیت رسید . نمونه اشم کم نبوده .

----------


## vivabarca

خود من کل امروز رو متاسفانه از دست دادم بخاطر یکی از همین پست هایی که امروز صبح خوندم که نوشته بود نمیشه و فلان...ولی الانکه نگاه میکنم اصلا من نباید انقدر ضعیف باشم که با این حرفا تحت تاثیر قرار بگیرم...اصلا من شروع صفر نیستم که  :Yahoo (4):  ولی انقدر یارو محکم گفته بود نمیشه من به خودمم گرفتم :Yahoo (4): 
.
.
اصلا چه کاریه اگر تاپیک های شروع از صفر رو عصابتونه چرا واردش میشید زورتون کردن مئه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خود من کل امروز رو متاسفانه از دست دادم بخاطر یکی از همین پست هایی که امروز صبح خوندم که نوشته بود نمیشه و فلان...ولی الانکه نگاه میکنم اصلا من نباید انقدر ضعیف باشم که با این حرفا تحت تاثیر قرار بگیرم...اصلا من شروع صفر نیستم که  ولی انقدر یارو محکم گفته بود نمیشه من به خودمم گرفتم
> .
> .
> اصلا چه کاریه اگر تاپیک های شروع از صفر رو عصابتونه چرا واردش میشید زورتون کردن مئه


خط آخر پستتونو باید با طلا بنویسن بزنن سردر انجمن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Shah1n

من خودم تا حالا هیچکسو نا امید نکردم
اما بهنظرم بودن این افراد بدبین یا به قول خودشون واقع بین چندان هم بد نیست
باعث میشه افرادی که به خودشون اعتماد ندارن از چرخه رقابت حذف بشن و اونایی هم اعتقاد دارن برای اثبات حرفشون بیشتر تلاش کنن
کسی که به حرف بقیه گوش میده تا برای آینده ش تلاش نکنه همون بهتر که همین الان عقب بکشه نه اینکه بره تو یه رشته خوب و جای یکیو بگیره و بعدن به خاطر سختی درس دانشگاه که از کنکورم سختتره از دانشگاه انصراف بده
هم خودش به خواسته‌ش نرسیده هم جلوی یکی دیگه رو گرفته
برای اینکه دوستان هم بهم حمله نکنن بگم که من اصلا تجربی نیستم تا بخوام برای قبولی بقیه رو نا امید کنم و تا الانم هیچکسو نا امید نکردم و برعکس تشویق هم کردم

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام 
> خوبی؟خسته نباشید 
> 
> اخیرا توی دو سال اخیر انجمن اینجور مد شده ک اکثریت به تاپیکای انگیزشی حمله میکنن و کلی حرفای بظاهر منطقی و ازین چرت و پرتا میگن ک آره ما خوبیم و واقع بین 
> بعد باز یه نفر ک مثلا تاپیک میزنه ک آره بخون میشه و مثال میاره ک آره فلانی تونست و اینا.......همین گروهه به ظاهر روشنفکر و عقل کل میاد کلی اظهار نظر میکنه و نمیدونم واقعا قصدش چیه!
> 
> الان من میگم مثلا توی سه ماه رتبه ی لازم پزشکی پردیس آوردم ...یکی میاد پایه مو میپرسه بعد شروع میکنه ک آهان دیدی نه تو ک صفر نیستی بقیه صفرن و ال و بل......اصولا کسی ک درس یه پایه رو پاس کرده صفر مطلق براش معنی نداره 
> صفر مطلق یعنی بچه ی دوم ابتدایی در زمینه ی کنکور 
> 
> ...


خواهرم اصلا خودتو ناراحت نکن!فک کنم الان یکمی داغ کردین،یکمی قدم بزنین تا آروم بشین!من  نمیخوام بگم که باهاتون موافقم یا مخالف اما یه چیزی ذهنمو خیلی مشغول کرده،اونم اینه که شما گفتین چند وقته که زیاد پست نمیذارین اما چرا اسمتون تو برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه هست؟نکنه با مدیر رابطه ی نزدیکی دارین؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من خودم تا حالا هیچکسو نا امید نکردم
> اما بهنظرم بودن این افراد بدبین یا به قول خودشون واقع بین چندان هم بد نیست
> باعث میشه افرادی که به خودشون اعتماد ندارن از چرخه رقابت حذف بشن و اونایی هم اعتقاد دارن برای اثبات حرفشون بیشتر تلاش کنن
> کسی که به حرف بقیه گوش میده تا برای آینده ش تلاش نکنه همون بهتر که همین الان عقب بکشه نه اینکه بره تو یه رشته خوب و جای یکیو بگیره و بعدن به خاطر سختی درس دانشگاه که از کنکورم سختتره از دانشگاه انصراف بده
> هم خودش به خواسته‌ش نرسیده هم جلوی یکی دیگه رو گرفته
> برای اینکه دوستان هم بهم حمله نکنن بگم که من اصلا تجربی نیستم تا بخوام برای قبولی بقیه رو نا امید کنم و تا الانم هیچکسو نا امید نکردم و برعکس تشویق هم کردم


ببین ناامید کردن در هر حالتی و به هر دلیلی اشتباهه...من نگفتم بیان بگن آره تو میتونی اصلا چرا به یک رقمی فکر نمیکنی! نه اینا نیس 
اما شاید امید یه نفر همه ی داراییش باشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهرم اصلا خودتو ناراحت نکن!فک کنم الان یکمی داغ کردین،یکمی قدم بزنین تا آروم بشین!من  نمیخوام بگم که باهاتون موافقم یا مخالف اما یه چیزی ذهنمو خیلی مشغول کرده،اونم اینه که شما گفتین چند وقته که زیاد پست نمیذارین اما چرا اسمتون تو برترین ارسال کنندگان ماه هست؟نکنه با مدیر رابطه ی نزدیکی دارین؟


من اصلا عصبانی نیستم چون انقد این ماجرا در طی 4-5سال تکرار شده ک به چشمم عادی اما مضره 
با مدیر رابطه ام نزدیک بود الان سمت مدیریت داشتم نه برترین ارسال کننده :Yahoo (94): 
اینجانب یکی دو فته اس ک فعالیتم کمه .... قبلش بخاطر دو تاپیک دیگه ای ک داشتم دقیقه ای دو سه تا پست میذاشتم بخاطر همین همچنان از محصول تلاش اون موقع ام استفاده مینمایم و در بین برتر ها حضور دارم :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hantooshe

گل گفتی.یه تاپیک زدم ب غلط کردن افتادم

----------


## مینووو

فضا جوری شده تاپیک گذاشتن جرعت میخواد چون یه عده آماده حمله به صاحب تاپیک هستن...طرف به هر دلیلی تاالان نخونده شما گذشتشو چیکار داری بجای سرکوفت زدن راهنماییش کن.... دو سه ماه بی وقفه تلاش کردن بی نتیجه نمیمونه

----------


## Hantooshe

حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
و پرستاری میخواستم.
اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم

----------


## neginshh

متاسفانه بعضی ها زیادی جنبه مثبت جریان و میبینن بعضیا هم زیادی منفیشو .
واقع نگری کمه .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> متاسفانه بعضی ها زیادی جنبه مثبت جریان و میبینن بعضیا هم زیادی منفیشو .
> واقع نگری کمه .


مشکل اینکه واقعیت ثابتی وجود نداره 
واقعیت دقیقا همون طرز فکر ادماس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
> اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
> و پرستاری میخواستم.
> اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم


بخون میتونی

----------


## neginshh

> مشکل اینکه واقعیت ثابتی وجود نداره 
> واقعیت دقیقا همون طرز فکر ادماس


ن خب میشه یه چیزایی رو حدس زد ولی لازم نیست بلند بلند فکر کنیم به بقیه القا کنیم
هر کی خودشو بیس قرار میده ی چیزی میگه

----------


## Y.3.R

> حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
> اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
> و پرستاری میخواستم.
> اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم


واقعا غم آخرتون باشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ن خب میشه یه چیزایی رو حدس زد ولی لازم نیست بلند بلند فکر کنیم به بقیه القا کنیم
> هر کی خودشو بیس قرار میده ی چیزی میگه


تو میتونی حدس بزنی فردا میتونی درس بخونی یا نه؟
حلا اینو تعمیم بده به کل جمعیت کنکوری
پس نمیشه بازم حدس زد ک چیمیشه 
سال 96 یادمه همه یه نفرو بعنوان رتبه یک میدونستن منظورم حدسه نزدیک به 100% بود همیشه توی قلم چی با اختلاف اول بود اما کنکور شد 6 ام .... نفر 1تا5 هم قلم چی میرفتن و ازش پایینتر بودن اما خب نمیشه واقعا آینده رو پیش بینی کرد

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hantooshe


حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
و پرستاری میخواستم.
اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم


الانه تو تاپیکی که زده بودید  بودم واقعا عجیبه رفتار بعضی ها و غیر قابل توصیف*

----------


## neginshh

> تو میتونی حدس بزنی فردا میتونی درس بخونی یا نه؟
> حلا اینو تعمیم بده به کل جمعیت کنکوری
> پس نمیشه بازم حدس زد ک چیمیشه 
> سال 96 یادمه همه یه نفرو بعنوان رتبه یک میدونستن منظورم حدسه نزدیک به 100% بود همیشه توی قلم چی با اختلاف اول بود اما کنکور شد 6 ام .... نفر 1تا5 هم قلم چی میرفتن و ازش پایینتر بودن اما خب نمیشه واقعا آینده رو پیش بینی کرد


اره ولی دیگه ارسلان نیومد ۵۰۰۰ بشه که  :Yahoo (4): 
چی بگم والا
خلاصه مراقب حرفامون باشیم.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hantooshe


حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
و پرستاری میخواستم.
اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم


عزیزم به حرف خیلیا نباید گوش داد
خیلیا هدفشون حذف رقیبه 
شما بخون انجمنم نیا من خودمم وقتی میام میرم سراغ تاپیکای جمع بندی یا درسی دیگه تو اون تاپیکا حضور ندارم
انجمنم خیلی کم کردم*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اره ولی دیگه ارسلان نیومد ۵۰۰۰ بشه که 
> چی بگم والا
> خلاصه مراقب حرفامون باشیم.


اسمش یادم نبود آره ارسلان یزدچی فک کنم 
بنظرم برای ایشون 6 با 5000 جفتشون افتضاح محسوب میشد
موافقم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mrya

مسواک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> مسواک


اولین بار از ایمان سرورپور شنیدم اصطلاحشو

----------


## Saturn8

من که امسالو میترکاااااااانمممممم بچه ها بایییییییید قبول شییییم بایددددددددددددد!!!!!!!!!
به چرت وپرت ادمای فاز منفی گوش ندید اینا نمیدونن ناامید کردن یه نفر چقدر بهش فشار میاره!

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام 
منم نسبت به جوی که پیش اومده شاکی هستم ،امیدوارم یه کاری کنن واقعا 
همه افرادی که پستاشون مفید بود و به درد بخور بودن یا کلا رفتن یا تو این جو منزوی شدن و پست نمیذارن....
خود من از ترس ایجاد حاشیه فقط نظارت کننده ام و کم پیش میاد پستی بذارم و بخوام مشکلی که واسم پیش اومده رو مطرح کنم جواب بگیرم...
امیدوارم سریع تر این وضیعت بهبود پیدا کنه 
کاش انجمن جایی برای ماندن بود*

----------


## Saturn8

> یکی از دوستام که دندان میخونه همیشه میگه من فقط سه ماه اخرو خوب بودم و قبلش اصلا رضایت قلبی نداشتم ...ولی دوستام و همکلاسیا هیچوقت راستشو ب کنکوری ها نمیگن میخوان بگن ما خیلی شاخ بودیم ولی خدایی دیگه تقصیر خیلیامونه ک اینقدر جو کنکور رو بد کردیم خود من چقدر ب خواهرمم استرس دادم ک ببین اوضاع چیه چقدر کنکور تجربی سخته ولی دیگه اینکارو نمیکنم و میگم خودم کم کاری کردم ...و اگه خواهرم مث یکی از بچه های تایپیک بغلی ! بشه میزنم تو دهنش !!! ببخشید گویا جوش اوردم نشد چیزی نگم


سه ماه بکوب خونده والان زندگیش زیر ورو شده!

----------


## Saturn8

> بله شدیدا


به والله منم باید دربیام
تحمل نداری وبدبختی وحقوق زیر پنج میلیونو ندارم))))

----------


## sara_7886

راستش بنظرم دیگه انجمن نیاید خودمم دیگه نمیام کلی ناراحت شدم... بهترین لحظه ها الانه جمع بندی کنین تست بزنین و بی حاشیه بمونین اومدم یکم انگیزه بگیرم برم بخونم  :Yahoo (39): چرا اینطوری شدیم : ///// خداحافظ دوستای گلم

----------


## Saturn8

> راستش بنظرم دیگه انجمن نیاید خودمم دیگه نمیام کلی ناراحت شدم... بهترین لحظه ها الانه جمع بندی کنین تست بزنین و بی حاشیه بمونین اومدم یکم انگیزه بگیرم برم بخونم چرا اینطوری شدیم : ///// خداحافظ دوستای گلم


خداحافظت
Lose yourself in the science
You have a one shot

----------


## 4u4u

کسی که بخواد بخونه به حرف های منفی گوش نمیده.
اون کسی که به حرف بقیه میخونه یا ول میکنه یه آدم جو گیر هست که بعد چند روز تبش میخوابه.
به هر حال شخصی ممکنه نظرش با نظرات شما متفاوت باشه حرفشو میزنه ناراحتی نداره.
بهتر هم هست. کسی که سوال کرده نظرات متفاوتو میبینه وبهترین تصمیمو می گیره.
یه نصیحت برادرانه خودت که میخوای امسال کنکور بدی در حق خودت ظلم میکنی وقتتو اینجا تلف می کنی.
این زمان باقیمانده کل وقتتو به خودت اختصاص بده و یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشو سال بعد بیا هر چقدر خواستی به بقیه کمک کن.

----------


## Y.3.R

> کسی که بخواد بخونه به حرف های منفی گوش نمیده.
> اون کسی که به حرف بقیه میخونه یا ول میکنه یه آدم جو گیر هست که بعد چند روز تبش میخوابه.
> به هر حال شخصی ممکنه نظرش با نظرات شما متفاوت باشه حرفشو میزنه ناراحتی نداره.
> بهتر هم هست. کسی که سوال کرده نظرات متفاوتو میبینه وبهترین تصمیمو می گیره.
> یه نصیحت برادرانه خودت که میخوای امسال کنکور بدی در حق خودت ظلم میکنی وقتتو اینجا تلف می کنی.
> این زمان باقیمانده کل وقتتو به خودت اختصاص بده و یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشو سال بعد بیا هر چقدر خواستی به بقیه کمک کن.


ایول رفیق،دمت گرم.واقعا حرف حقو زدی.فک کنم هم استارتر و هم بقیه ی پیروانش جوابشونو گرفتن پس بهتره این تایپک همینجا بسته بشه.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ایول رفیق،دمت گرم.واقعا حرف حقو زدی.فک کنم هم استارتر و هم بقیه ی پیروانش جوابشونو گرفتن پس بهتره این تایپک همینجا بسته بشه.


کاش تو هم خودتو مشمول اون خط قرمزا میدونستی و میرفتی

----------


## Neo.Healer

هرچند گویا هدفت بعضیا حتی سروسامون گرفتن خودشون نیس و وقتی متن رو میخونن میگن همینه داره خوش بینارو میگه نه ما رو ک 
گفتم ک مرضی است ناعلاج

----------


## Y.3.R

> کاش تو هم خودتو مشمول اون خط قرمزا میدونستی و میرفتی


بیا منو بزن،اصلا بیا منو بخور!باز خوبه من یکی دگ رو نقل کردم،اگ شما رو نقل میکردم معلوم نبود باهام چیکار میکردین

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بیا منو بزن،اصلا بیا منو بخور!باز خوبه من یکی دگ رو نقل کردم،اگ شما رو نقل میکردم معلوم نبود باهام چیکار میکردین


اولا مودب باشین
در ثانی وقتی گفتی استارتر یعنی من مخاطبتم
لطفا هم نقل قول نکنید دیگ

----------


## Y.3.R

> اولا مودب باشین
> در ثانی وقتی گفتی استارتر یعنی من مخاطبتم
> لطفا هم نقل قول نکنید دیگ


خواهرم من از نقل کردن بیزارم اونم نقل کردن شما!!!!

----------


## rezamh

خب بریم سر اصل مطلب.چه خبر؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezamh

راستی ی سوال.دوستان من از آبان 96تو این انجمن عضوم چرا هنوز پیشرفتی حاصل نگردیده ومن همونی که بودم هستم؟چرا واقعا؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Y.3.R

سلامتی.بچه ها خوبن؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Y.3.R

> راستی ی سوال.دوستان من از آبان 96تو این انجمن عضوم چرا هنوز پیشرفتی حاصل نگردیده ومن همونی که بودم هستم؟چرا واقعا؟


بذار من یه سوال از شما بپرسم:پدربزرگ من از آقای خامنه ای بزرگتره پس چرا پدربزرگ من الان رهبر نیست؟

----------


## saj8jad

این انجمن قبلا خیلی بهتر از الان بود
الان فقط شاهد تاپیک ها و پست های خاله زنکی عمو مردکی هستیم!

----------


## Ellie.79

*کسایی ک میان اینجا و میپرسن ک میشه یا نه دنبال امید واهی ان 
به همون اندازه که با دیدن کامنتای انگیزشی انگیزه میگیرن ، با دیدن کامنتای منفی کلا ناامید میشن و آخرسر سردرگم میشن ک بالاخره باید چیکار کنن 
انگیزه باید درونی باشه ... انگبره هرجقدرم ک بیرونی باشه دووم نداره و بعد یه مدت آتیشش میخوابه . اینو دقیقا تجربه کردم
اونی ک میدونه از خودش و اینده ش و هدفش چی میخواد نمیاد صب تا شب اینجا چشم ب دهن بقیه بدوزه و هرماه یه بار بپرسه ک میشه یا نه ... 
هر کسی ناامید میشه ، منم ناامید میشم ،رتبه ی برترم ناامید میشه ، ولی اینجوری نمیتونین به ناامیدیتون غلبه کنین 
احساساتو بذارین کنار و خیلی منطقی شرایطی ک دارینو بسنجین . ضریب هوشیتون ، تایمتون ، منابعتون ، هدفتون . وقتی انقدر با بقیه متفاوتین چطور از دیگران انتظار پیش بینی نتیجه تون رو دارین ؟ 
نهایتا میتونین یکیو پیدا کنین ک خیلی منطقی باشه و اهل دادن انگیزه های بیخودیم نباشه ، و شما رو بشناسه ، و بشینین باهاش صحبت کنین راجب شرایطتون و یکم روحیه تونو بهتر کنین و با برنامه ی خودتون جلو برین . مطمئن باشین نتیجه میده : )*

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام 
> منم نسبت به جوی که پیش اومده شاکی هستم ،امیدوارم یه کاری کنن واقعا 
> همه افرادی که پستاشون مفید بود و به درد بخور بودن یا کلا رفتن یا تو این جو منزوی شدن و پست نمیذارن....
> خود من از ترس ایجاد حاشیه فقط نظارت کننده ام و کم پیش میاد پستی بذارم و بخوام مشکلی که واسم پیش اومده رو مطرح کنم جواب بگیرم...
> امیدوارم سریع تر این وضیعت بهبود پیدا کنه 
> **کاش انجمن جایی برای ماندن بود***


یاد اون تاپیک کاش وطن جایی برای ماندن بود افتادم  :Y (738):

----------


## Y.3.R

واقعا همینطوره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezamh

راز موفقیت در کنکور=شروع از الان.نه از فردا.از همین الان الان.الان شروع نکردی به خدا قسم فرداهم شروع نمیکنی.شنبه هم شروع نمیکنی.تا روزی که مثل من میرسی به کنکور سوم و چهارم.تازه اون روزاهم شروع نمیکنی.اینقدرم نپرس از الان میشه یا نمیشه.چون فقط دست خودته.شروع کنی به خدا میشه.شروع نکنی به خدا نمیشه.فقط ش ر و ع.چهارحرفیه

----------


## mehrab98

وقتشه این انجمن از خاله زنک بازی دربیاد از ۹۳ که انجمنو میشناسم خیلی فرق کرده، ۹۰ درصد تاپیکا بیخود و حاشیه ای هستن. 
یا همش دنبال کمپین زدنن یا دنبال اینن ببینن من از پشت گوشیم بهشون بگم میشه یا نمیشه فلان رتبه رو اوورد!

----------


## Saturn8

اینم یه عکس از دکتر 
رضایی رتبه72منطقه1چه حس قشنگی داره الان:

گذاشتمش صفحه نمایش گوشیم بهم روحیه می ده!

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


یاد اون تاپیک کاش وطن جایی برای ماندن بود افتادم 


دقیقا منم به یاد همون نوشتم
ر.ا:
مدیریت باید به افرادی که به دور از ادب انتقاد میکنن یا با زور اصرار دارن که نظرشون رو به دیگران تحمیل کنند اخطار بده 
اگر مودبانه باشه پستشون و در قالب پیشنهاد باشه قابل قبوله باز.... 
موضوع اینه سعی میکنن طرز فکرشونو تحمیل کنن ...*

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام 
> خوبی؟خسته نباشید 
> 
> اخیرا توی دو سال اخیر انجمن اینجور مد شده ک اکثریت به تاپیکای انگیزشی حمله میکنن و کلی حرفای بظاهر منطقی و ازین چرت و پرتا میگن ک آره ما خوبیم و واقع بین 
> بعد باز یه نفر ک مثلا تاپیک میزنه ک آره بخون میشه و مثال میاره ک آره فلانی تونست و اینا.......همین گروهه به ظاهر روشنفکر و عقل کل میاد کلی اظهار نظر میکنه و نمیدونم واقعا قصدش چیه!
> 
> الان من میگم مثلا توی سه ماه رتبه ی لازم پزشکی پردیس آوردم ...یکی میاد پایه مو میپرسه بعد شروع میکنه ک آهان دیدی نه تو ک صفر نیستی بقیه صفرن و ال و بل......اصولا کسی ک درس یه پایه رو پاس کرده صفر مطلق براش معنی نداره 
> صفر مطلق یعنی بچه ی دوم ابتدایی در زمینه ی کنکور 
> 
> ...


فعلا امروز و بخاطر حواشي ك برام پيش اومد ناراحت شدم و كار خاصي نكردم
بيشتر ب اين فك ميكرزم و ناراحت بودم ك منم مثه خيليا ميتونستم برم موسسات مختلف و پولاي ميليوني بگيرم و تجربم و هم بگم
اونموقع نه كسي ميپرسه كيي چيي اصلا راسته يا دروغه يا اصلا ميشه نميشه و  از اين قبيل چيزا؛ درحاليكه اينجا خاستم تجربيات و اشتباهاتي ك داشتم و بگم و ب بقيه بگم چيكار كنن و نكنن!! اونم بدون منت و چشم داشتي براشون
نه دنبال تعريف بقيه م؛ نه چيزي!! چون راهم ديگه از اين چيزا گذشته و انواع رتبه هاي برتر و دكتر دور و برمن.. مثلا تو اتاقمون الان از ٦ نفر من داروام و هر ٥ تا پزشكي ن!! اكثر دوستامن دكترن ك بعضا حتي اگه من چيزي نميدونستم از اونا ميپرسيدم و ميگفتم
ولي خب ديگه، يجور شد ك كلا حالم گرفت و پشيمون شدم.. ايشالا اين امتحان فيزيو فردام هم ختم بخير ك نتونستم خوب بخونم
ولي با وجود اينا
بازم اگه كسي سوالي چيزي داره بپرسه
باز جواب ميدم
من طرفم با اون دوستا و عزيزانيه ك ميخان بخونن و سردرگمن
پ.ن: اجي ببخشيد ك تاپيك و بردم ب حاشيه
تو كارات انشاله موفق باشي

----------


## Ali jk

> اینم یه عکس از دکتر 
> رضایی رتبه72منطقه1چه حس قشنگی داره الان:
> 
> گذاشتمش صفحه نمایش گوشیم بهم روحیه می ده!


اگه از اينجور عكسا از رتبه هاي تك رقمي كشور و اينا ميخاي زياد دارم
خودم نه!! ولي دوستايي دارم ك الان باهاشون همكلاسن
بخاي ازشون عكس ميگيرم و ميذارم همينجا؟!

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


اگه از اينجور عكسا از رتبه هاي تك رقمي كشور و اينا ميخاي زياد دارم
خودم نه!! ولي دوستايي دارم ك الان باهاشون همكلاسن
بخاي ازشون عكس ميگيرم و ميذارم همينجا؟!


بزار ولی تو یه تاپیک دیگه که حذف نشه_
به نظرم بهترین انگیزه دیدن دانشجو ها و حسشون هست که خیلی به آدم امید میده ....
که با خودت بگی وای منم با مثل اینا با رفقا بگیم و بخندیم...

----------


## Saturn8

> اگه از اينجور عكسا از رتبه هاي تك رقمي كشور و اينا ميخاي زياد دارم
> خودم نه!! ولي دوستايي دارم ك الان باهاشون همكلاسن
> بخاي ازشون عكس ميگيرم و ميذارم همينجا؟!


اره بذار تا فول انرژی بشیم
در ضمن
دم تک تکشون گرم باد.

----------


## Maja7080

گل گفتی واسه منم عجیبه که خیلی راحت دیگرانو ناامید میکنن
زمان مدرسه از یه کلاس 20 نفره یکی معدلش 20 میشد یکی 19 یکی 15 یکی تجدید میشد و... درحالیکه تمام اون 20 نفر روی یه نوع میز و صندلی نشسته بودن و توسط دبیرای یکسانی اموزش میدیدن
پس دلیل اینکه یکی نمرش بالا میشد یکی پایین چی بود؟ چون یکی میخوند یکی نمیخوند یکی از اول سال میخوند یکی شب امتحان میخوند.یکی میرفت کلاسای تقویتی و معلم خصوصی میگرفت و موفق نمیشد یکی اینکارارو میکرد و موفق میشد. ادما با هم متفاوتن. طرف تاپیک زده تو 80 روز چطور موفق بشم؟بنده خدا نگفته پزشکی یا رشته خاص منظورش بهترین خودشه. اومدن گفتن 80 روز نمیشه هیچکاری کرد. اونی که تو 80 روز هیچچچ مبحثی رو نتونه یاد بگیره قطعا عادی نیست

----------


## Maja7080

> حتی نگفتم ک پزشکی میخام.
> اصن ب پزشکی علاقه ندارم 
> و پرستاری میخواستم.
> اما چنان ناامیدم کردن.ک گفتم اصن مجاز ب انتخاب رشته هم نمیشم


کامنت بالاییمو بخون
ببین دوست عزیز اگه قدرت یادگیریت خوبه بشین بخون به حرف کسی توجه نکن

----------


## hamed_habibi

انجمنی های سال های 93 94 به قبل اغلب متولدین دهه 70بودن اونم 77به قبل  اما نسل جدید این انجمن متولدین دهه 80 و 77به بعد هستن قصد توهین ندارم اما واقعا دهه 80 خیلی فرق دارن با ما
از طرفی دیگه من واقعا برام عجیبه منی ک از رتبه 20هزار رسیدم زیر4هزار حالا الانم دارم تلاش میمکنم یکی میاد میگه تو تو پشت کنکوری هستی فلان زورم میاد ازاینکه طرف فک میکنه هرکس رفته دانشگاه صرفا پرستاری خونده یا فلان رشته رتبه ش از من بهتر بود والا من بومی بودم پرستاری تهران رادیولوژی بهشتی صد در صد میاوردم نرفتم...چون هدفم ی چیز دیگه س

بعدشم موندم چرا فک میکنید کسی ک صبح تا شب فیلم **** میبینه دختر بازی میکنه بعدش میاد انجمن میتونه فکرش مثبت باشه
|میدونید چرا ملت بدبختی هستیم؟چون تموم حرفامون فکرامون منفیه خدایی حسود تر از ایرانی جماعت دیدی؟ وقتی بچه بودیم تا میومدیم از رو دست بغل دستی نگا کنیم چنان چنبره میزد رو برگه ک نگو نپرس این نوع تربیت باعث شده الان همه چشم همو دربیارن 
واقعا ی سریا ک خیلی منفیند طرف متولد سال 80هنو کنکور نداده اومده میگه زیست حذف نکن نمیتونی 20درصد بزنی اخه طفل کودک نادان همینارو بهتون گفتن تا بگن باید بیای کلاس بایسد فلان کنی وگرنه 20درصدم نمیزنی....بخدا قسم بد وضعی شده همه حسوود منفی ... طرف  توخارج فکرش اینه اگر ب یکی کمک کنه از حساب خدا ببخشه خدا بهش ده برابر میده اما اینجا نه سفت چسبیدن ..بخدا بهتون بگم یکیو میشناسم دارو میخونه از قصد میره منفی بافی میکنه بقیه قبول نشن تا بازار کارش خراب نشه باور میکنید؟انقد حقیرن انقد بدبختن بدبخت.. انجمن پر شده ازاین ادما...شخصا میگم ارزش رتبه کسی ک از 20هزار میاد میشه 500خیلیه تا کسی ک یهو میشه 200...والا خیلی فرق دارن اراده شون روحیه شون ....

----------


## khansar

من با استارتر کاملا موافقم ایکاش مدیریت انجمن به این هرز گویان که قصد ناامیدی بقیه رو دارند حالا به هر دلیلی باشون برخورد میکرد

----------


## neginshh

> اینم یه عکس از دکتر 
> رضایی رتبه72منطقه1چه حس قشنگی داره الان:
> فایل پیوست 86642
> گذاشتمش صفحه نمایش گوشیم بهم روحیه می ده!


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (97):  :Yahoo (97):

----------


## anis79

به نظر من کسی بخواد بخونه نیازی به تایید دیگران و گشتن تو انجمن نداره 
خیلی مسخذس بیای بپرسی از الان بخونم میشه یا نمیشه 
واقعا مسخرس :/
تهش که چی دو نفر بگن اره سه نفر بگن نه اون ادمم از خدا خواسته نمیخونه :Yahoo (68): 
بچه ک نیستیم همه حداقل 18 سال دارن دودو تا چارتا کنن میفهمن باید چی کار کنن 
واقعا این جور نظر سنجیا جالب نیس :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Hantooshe

> کامنت بالاییمو بخون
> ببین دوست عزیز اگه قدرت یادگیریت خوبه بشین بخون به حرف کسی توجه نکن


مرسی گلم ❤

----------

